# water entry pics



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Here are some neat water entry pics of Bodey taken while doing a swim by drill this past weekend. I can't take credit for the pics someone else took them, it sure would be fun to have a camera like that.

[siteimg]7044[/siteimg]
[siteimg]7043[/siteimg]
[siteimg]7045[/siteimg]
[siteimg]7046[/siteimg]
[siteimg]7051[/siteimg]


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Those are great photos!!! Watching dogs go airborne when they hit the water is pretty neat, but it scares me sometimes (because of what might be under the water that they can't see)....

Here's my Chessie, "Turk", and one of all 3 of my Chessies hitting the water.


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Browndog, those are some pretty sweet pics!


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

stonebroke,
you should put on the one of Turk clearing the fence. Talk about athletic!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

verg said:


> stonebroke,
> you should put on the one of Turk clearing the fence. Talk about athletic!


OK Verg....well, these aren't airborne water entries but they're definitely airborne photos. :lol: These are of Turk and Tonka. These Chessies are incredible jumpers whether it's going airborne into the water or over a fence. It's nothing I've taught them to do......they just do it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That is just awesome. They should have posters of that like Jordan. :beer:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> That is just awesome. They should have posters of that like Jordan. :beer:


Ya, that would be cool. My Springers are no slouches when it comes to jumping either (they don't call them "Springers" for nothing . Here's my Lil clearing a fence....I think she learned from watching the Chessies.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

WOW.. very nice pics guys.. Stone broke fix your barn roof! :wink:

wish i could get pics of my dogs jumping.. slow camera.. :evil:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

CrashinKona said:


> WOW.. very nice pics guys.. Stone broke fix your barn roof! :wink:
> 
> wish i could get pics of my dogs jumping.. slow camera.. :evil:


That's my neighbor's barn.  It's beyond fixing.....they've been going to burn it down, but it's been too windy.

Camera: Ya, a lot of the digitals have that "shutter delay" that drove me absolutely bonkers, so I ditched my old one and bought a Canon Rebel Digital XT last year.....best photo investment I've ever made. It totally eliminates the shutter delay problem and takes wonderful pictures.


----------

